# Solved: Send to Mail Recipient uses wrong email client



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I run Windows XP Pro. When I right click on a file in My Documents and select Send To>Mail Recipient, it open Windows Live Mail instead of using Outlook. I want it to use Outlook and thought I have all the settings right, ie in Internet Options. Can someone please help?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this outlook or outlook express

For outlook express 
http://www.freeemailtutorials.com/o...cks/setOutlookExpressAsDefaultEmailClient.cwd


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *aroominyork*

In Internet Options *Microsoft Office Outlook* should appear in the *E-mail:* field.
If it is already showing, click the drop down arrow and select another e-mail client.
Click: *Apply*
Then go back and reselect: *Microsoft Office Outlook*
Click: *Apply, OK* to save and close.
Try the *Send To* command again.

Let us know if that helps or not.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

It's Outlook, not Express. EAF, I switched it and reset it to Outlook - same problem!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Try using the _first_ command in this link:
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/sendtomail.htm

Click Start, Run and type:
*regsvr32 sendmail.dll*

Then go back into Internet Options and reselect Microsoft Office Outlook as the default e-mail client.
Is Microsoft Office Outlook listed in the *Contacts* field, as well?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Ok, forget the above. It wasn't working for me either. 

Right click the *Start* button and select: *Properties*
If you are using the *Classic Start Menu* select the radio button for: *Start Menu*
Click the: *Customize* button
On the *General* tab, in the *Show on Start menu* section
Select *Microsoft Office Outlook* in the *E-mail* field.
*OK*
*Apply, OK*​
_If applicable_, go back and select the Classic Start Menu and click *Apply, OK* again.

Test the Send To - Mail Recipient.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Brilliant! Solved!! Thank you!!!


----------

